# Caterpillar special



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice example of construction equipment shipped on the rails.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6IhIUyTrHc&feature=uploademail


----------



## trnfn69 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice. Nothing purrs better than Cat.:thumbsup:


----------

